# Jigging at Weed Mats



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I've been doing some research and it seems like a lot of people drop jigs at weed lines and weed mats. I was wondering what kind of leader that you use when doing this since wahoo will more than likely fray off the hook of your jig. I have a couple hooks with wire leader but it still doesn't prevent the wahoo's from hitting a mono leader with the short-shanked hooks that are on the jig.

Do you recommend replacing them with bigger hooks or something similar?

Steven


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

You can always use wire leader (esp. if you get cut off)


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

REEL STAMAS said:


> You can always use wire leader (esp. if you get cut off)


The typical wire leader that I use with a haywire twist gets all bent up. Im not sure if I want to use cable though. It seems a bit bulky. Just seeing what everyone else's opinion is.


----------

